# I'm getting a little bit tired of pop music



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Lately, I've been getting a little bit bored and tired of popular music. It feels like my ears need something more than just a repetitive melody and a voice singing in the background. I don't know why I get frustrated for this situation. I've been listening to a lot Messiaen, Ravel (my favorite composer) and Stockhausen. I love Radiohead but I'm getting tired of it. I'm getting tired of the 3-chord/4-chord melody and even if it's more complex, it tends to be repetitive. Has it ever happened to you?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, it has. It is what lead me to classical music.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Yes, it has. It is what lead me to classical music.


It feels weird, man. I see these big shows of popular artists I like and I see how people almost cry to the songs. Yesterday, there was a huge concert by Roger Waters that was for free in México and people were crazy. One of my best friends went to the concert and she was literally crying to Pink Floyd hits. I felt weird I couldn't relate to it anymore. I felt empty. I was thinking: wow, I used to see Radiohead or Aphex Twin in that way but now I focus more on music itself, I don't care if it's a huge show in a huge stage with tons of lights.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

PresenTense said:


> It feels weird, man. I see these big shows of popular artists I like and I see how people almost cry to the songs. Yesterday, there was a huge concert by Roger Waters that was for free in México and people were crazy. One of my best friends went to the concert and she was literally crying to Pink Floyd hits. I felt weird I couldn't relate to it anymore. I felt empty. I was thinking: wow, I used to see Radiohead or Aphex Twin in that way but now I focus more on music itself, I don't care if it's a huge show in a huge stage with tons of lights.


you are in a process of being converted into a classical music great fan 

well, I'm very happy when I read such posts as your first one in this thread, it shows that your personality is developing , growing, understands broader topics, etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2016)

I think it is naturally or at least it should be.When you read a book from your childhood it can occur that you put the book aside.It has lost his flavour and excitement.The language is poor and boring and you ask yourself what attracted you in the first place.
With music it is exactly the same,it is mostly repetition and arranging the same thing over and over.
Nevertheless people can be very moved by superficial pop music in the same way as I listen to Bach.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It happened to me in the mid 80s, went to 100% classical for a decade, but then opted for a roughly 50/50 mix in the past 20 years.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

PresenTense said:


> Lately, I've been getting a little bit bored and tired of popular music. It feels like my ears need something more than just a repetitive melody and a voice singing in the background. I don't know why I get frustrated for this situation. I've been listening to a lot Messiaen, Ravel (my favorite composer) and Stockhausen. I love Radiohead but I'm getting tired of it. I'm getting tired of the 3-chord/4-chord melody and even if it's more complex, it tends to be repetitive. Has it ever happened to you?


It happened to me quite a few years ago.

Before I got into classical, I discovered prog-rock, jazz, jazz-fusion, none of which suffer from the same simple, repetitive nature that the various forms of pop do. Almost immediately on discovering this world of music, all my pop and rock collection became boring, for the same reasons you mention.

It was because of prog, specifically the avant garde varieties, that lead me to classical. These types of bands are very influenced by the classical composers of the mid to late 20th century, so my love for them was the motivator to discover the music that is their influences.

My current listening habits are probably about 35% prog, 35% classica, and the rest, several varieties of jazz.

I have not gone back to listening to any form of pop since. Classical (20th and contemporary), jazz and fusion, and prog keep my busy enough trying to keep up with all the great music. It's what is known as a "high-quality problem"


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure, this has happened to me... over and over! :lol:

Every now and then, I've got to groove on an old (or new) favorite rock, pop, jazz, blues, country... Always love to hear what's going on in the world of music. But...after a while, I'm right back at it with classical. Nothing is quite as satisfying. :tiphat:


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not saying pop music doesn't have any valuable music but most of the time its more about: "look at me standing here being very special singing about my so very special feelings"


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I went about 3 years without much pop music in my life. But I am about 50/50 now. There's a lot to be said for the immediacy of pop/rock. Like a caffeine hit. Or when you just want to have a sing-a-long.
Love my classical when I want to sit and listen and absorb.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

As the years go by, we come to realize that pop music simply doesn't have the variety, complexity, or emotional subtlety to sustain our interest.

Except for Barry Manilow.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

This happened to me in the 1960s when I was just the right age to get excited by pop music and the whole rock scene. Simple chords, 4/4 time, lots of doggerel lyrics about love, sex and death. Is that it? Turned out it was. Then I went to a concert in our provincial little town and heard Shostakovich 10th for the first time. Now that, I thought, is more like it. Never looked back.

MagneticGhost mentions pop for a sing-along. On the rare occasions I want to sing, there's Tom Lehrer or the Dubliners.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I can listen to pop music for a song or two, but many of my favorite albums of my youth I find I cannot stand anymore. The only band I listen to with any frequency is YES. I find their music complex and varietal enough to still enjoy. I prefer classical most often followed by Jazz and Jazz Fusion. I find that classical music can help me re-center and re-focus after a long hard day at work. Similar to meditation I suppose in many ways. 

Kevin


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Classical was the first music I seriously got into (excluding The Beatles when I was like 13) and I was pretty much "over" pop music at the time, I couldn't listen to it, too simple and all that. A year or so after that, I came back to non-classical to discover the likes of David Bowie, Miles Davis and Siouxsie and the Banshees, during that time I barely listened to classical for a few months, now I just listen to whatever I'm in the mood for, classical, jazz, pop, rock, prog, IDM, ambient, etc. In the end classical didn't "replace" other music for me.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Classical music has virtually replaced completely all my previous musical interests. Occasionally I might play something like Pink Floyd or Radiohead, both of whom I used to like a lot, but each time I do so I find that I can seldom listen to more than a few tracks before becoming quite bored. It's quite a strange feeling listening to something that now has lost its former lustre when not all that long ago the same music seemed to be about as good as it is ever likely to get. Classical music is the way to go.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It is not about which kind of music you love but do you love music? When people try to make music a subject of science, they lost music, bad music comes from the bad audience, the composer is one of the audience. If a composer can not enjoy his own works, then, he must be a bad composer composing bad music. When listening to good music and the audience can not appreciate, then the audience is the bad piece of music. Everything is music!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I go through phases but I play classical music probably 60% of the time and post-rock about 30% of the time, these days. I still get 'powerchord withdrawal' (hence today I played Volbeat and the Ramones in the car) but when I'm on my own in the car or at home I play classical music mainly. I get bored of any music played repetitively, regardless of what it is. Fortunately I have so much that there's always summat to play.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Pop music is all image.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Classical and jazz at home on the Hi-Fi. Rock in the car. (Can't listen to classical in the car with the background road noise -- too distracting.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2016)

PresenTense said:


> Lately, I've been getting a little bit bored and tired of popular music.


Common enough surely. It has nothing to do with the inferiority of the music, despite the voices seizing the opportunity to proclaim otherwise.

I'm sure we all enjoy and need novelty from time to time, as well as returning to the familiar. I set off listening to lots more classical a few years back, almost completely abandoning pop/rock. But I went looking for new pop eventually and like Art Rock, I probably listen 50:50.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ariasexta said:


> It is not about which kind of music you love but do you love music? When people try to make music a subject of science, they lost music, bad music comes from the bad audience, the composer is one of the audience. If a composer can not enjoy his own works, then, he must be a bad composer composing bad music. When listening to good music and the audience can not appreciate, then the audience is the bad piece of music. Everything is music!


 XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

This is personal but ****** it, I'll share it with you. I play electric guitar since I was 14 years old. At that time, I used to like rock n roll, thrash metal, blues and stuff like that. I took lessons with a great teacher who taught me lots of great things about music and those genres. Suddenly, when I was 17 years old, I was listening to a lot of Radiohead and thanks to that band, I started exploring jazz, IDM and classical/contemporary stuff (Radiohead's Jonny Greenwood is a composer of orchestral works) I felt so weird at that time because rock n roll and stuff like lost its meaning to me. I couldn't listen to it anymore and I didn't know why at that time. I picked my guitar to play and I hated it. Do you know what's the saddest part of this story? Well, I'm 23 and I still feel that way about my guitar. I pick my guitar to play something and I can't relate to it. I hate playing guitar and I'm a decent/good guitarist. I can't feel the instrument anymore. I want to give piano a try but It's been said that in order to be a pianist, it is better to start as a child. I am more interested in electronics like drum machines, drumpads, synths and stuff like that but unfortunately, I am poor and I can't afford those things right now. It sucks! I don't want to be a concert pianist, I want to be a composer. But when I pick my guitar, I kind of hate it. It sucks! It makes me feel depressed.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It is not clear from the previous responses the degree to which people are referring to the current stream of popular music, or to the entire body of recorded popular music going back to, say, the 1950s. I can certainly understand fatigue, ennui, disillusion with what comes out of the pipe at any given point in time--and the flow is so extensive that I have likened it to trying to drink from a firehose. I myself never listen to the radio for popular music, relying instead on chance encounter and also sampling library CDs at a high rate of speed. But the recorded library of popular music accumulated since the 1950s--or whenever--is enormous, enormously varied, and can keep a listener cheerfully occupied in perpetuity. I listen roughly in thirds to Classical, Popular, and Cante Flamenco, with minors in other genres, and so far have never run out of satisfying material. My advice would be to cast a wider and deeper net.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

@PresenTense: try learning to play flamenco guitar. It may regenerate your enthusiasm.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> ... the recorded library of popular music accumulated since the 1950s--or whenever--is enormous, enormously varied, and can keep a listener cheerfully occupied in perpetuity.


Yep. I agree with this. It is entirely the fault of your "The Strange Magic of..." series of threads that I have rediscovered / remembered the likes of Kate Bush, ELO, and other artists of my youth (or my middle age). Many thanks.

To address the OP, I think mainstream Pop music will always let you down eventually. After all, Pop music, by its very nature is designed to appeal to the widest possible audience, to maximise profitability. It's purpose is to financially remunerate investors, and the musical content value is of secondary importance. It has nostalgia value, but don't mistake that for quality. I was quite the fan of _Yes_ back in the day, but not so much of _Asia_. Oh, well, end of rant...

I think I will give _Underworld_s album _second toughest in the infants_ a spin for old times sake...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Antiquarian said:


> I think I will give _Underworld_s album _second toughest in the infants_ a spin for old times sake...


That and 'Dubnobasswithmyheadman' were Underworld's finest albums.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> @PresenTense: try learning to play flamenco guitar. It may regenerate your enthusiasm.


At the end of the day, I will end up making a band and writing beautiful songs I guess.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Honestly, I prize that "caffeine hit" effect much more than in-depth listening, whatever that is. No goosebumps, no adrenaline, no increased heart-rate, no emotion, just that distant intellectual "appreciation" of composition, and I just turn it off now. It's hard for me to believe I'm receiving the music as intended if I'm not experiencing those symptoms. Were pop music to do it when CM couldn't, or vice versa (and I've found myself in both situations often), I'd put the defective one away and hope my receptivity recharges itself. 

We can listen to more music more frequently than ever before and I think it's important to consider timbre fatigue. That there are two different types of enjoyment, a subtle one with no "immediacy" or physical symptoms of enjoyment, and a fun one with the actual symptoms of enjoyment, I'm not sure I believe. Or at least I've never experienced that.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I venture occasionally into non-classical. It's usually in the car listening to Pink Floyd or Dire Straits or AC/DC or sometimes on YouTube trying to find "new" non-classical music to like. But when I sit down at home to listen to music and devote all of my attention to it, it's almost always classical nowadays as when trying non-classical I get bored pretty easily - the music is simply lacking the aspects of music I find now a necessity if I'm going to be listening seriously.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you tried Crack music, either that or you might need to replace your cartridge/ Stylus- helps stop the Pops..........


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I venture occasionally into non-classical. It's usually in the car listening to Pink Floyd or Dire Straits or AC/DC or sometimes on YouTube trying to find "new" non-classical music to like. But when I sit down at home to listen to music and devote all of my attention to it, it's almost always classical nowadays as when trying non-classical I get bored pretty easily - the music is simply lacking the aspects of music I find now a necessity if I'm going to be listening seriously.


I used to be a big fan of AC/DC music when I was 11 and 12 years old. They're dope!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It must be me. I must be some kind of freak of nature, mutant, sport, in that I cannot fathom this business of musical nostalgia, reliving one's lost youth, revisiting the enthusiasms of long ago, when it comes to popular music (which I define here in the broadest possible terms). Almost without exception, if I liked it then, I like it now. I also listen now and again to Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, whatever, and to Doo-***, and Folk and Grunge and Lady Gaga, and whatever, all interchangeably. In that sense, time--the sense of music being past--of getting worn out--does not exist for me. Similarly, I liked Bach then; I like Bach now, though the man has been dead for centuries. Actually, truth be told, the only music that has worn thin for me are a handful of classical pieces--Sheherazade, the Dvorak 9th, _Pictures at an Exhibition_, the Saint-Saens piano concertos--that I maybe heard too much, or just do not engage me. But, almost universally, when I listen to any music, it is alive right now, as I'm experiencing it.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> It must be me. I must be some kind of freak of nature, mutant, sport, in that I cannot fathom this business of musical nostalgia, reliving one's lost youth, revisiting the enthusiasms of long ago, when it comes to popular music (which I define here in the broadest possible terms). Almost without exception, if I liked it then, I like it now. I also listen now and again to Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, whatever, and to Doo-***, and Folk and Grunge and Lady Gaga, and whatever, all interchangeably. In that sense, time--the sense of music being past--of getting worn out--does not exist for me. Similarly, I liked Bach then; I like Bach now, though the man has been dead for centuries. Actually, truth be told, the only music that has worn thin for me are a handful of classical pieces--Sheherazade, the Dvorak 9th, _Pictures at an Exhibition_, the Saint-Saens piano concertos--that I maybe heard too much, or just do not engage me. But, almost universally, when I listen to any music, it is alive right now, as I'm experiencing it.


That's really nice, dude. I like people like you. I'm getting a little bit tired of "popular" music but that doesn't mean I think it means less than classical or something like that. I think all music is great. Music is gentle, music in kind and she has a place for all of us. I don't like the snob attitude of people who say all music is crap compared to classical.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Art is crap compared to so many other things.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Art is crap compared to so many other things.


What is crap compared to Art?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Things coming and going, I would not take notice that much, just enjoy music in general.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Art is crap compared to so many other things.


Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm with the people who say that they like what they like in several genres. I couldn't possibly rubbish today's pop music because I am woefully ignorant. The pop music from my teenage years - the sixties - I still enjoy, but the stuff I really went for (The Beatles and the Hollies) I don't tend to listen to much because it recalls to me my teenage psyche, and *mental cringing* is no way to spend a day!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> It must be me. I must be some kind of freak of nature, mutant, sport, in that I cannot fathom this business of musical nostalgia, reliving one's lost youth, revisiting the enthusiasms of long ago, when it comes to popular music (which I define here in the broadest possible terms). Almost without exception, if I liked it then, I like it now. I also listen now and again to Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, whatever, and to Doo-***, and Folk and Grunge and Lady Gaga, and whatever, all interchangeably. In that sense, time--the sense of music being past--of getting worn out--does not exist for me. Similarly, I liked Bach then; I like Bach now, though the man has been dead for centuries. Actually, truth be told, the only music that has worn thin for me are a handful of classical pieces--Sheherazade, the Dvorak 9th, _Pictures at an Exhibition_, the Saint-Saens piano concertos--that I maybe heard too much, or just do not engage me. But, almost universally, when I listen to any music, it is alive right now, as I'm experiencing it.


I feel pretty much the same as you do.

However, I think the difference here is that most popular music tend to be played only for a limited period of time, and after that it's difficult that it will attract new audiences.

Take, for instance, the hugely popular hits of the 1920s and 1930s. How many of these hits, and the bands and singers that played them, are really alive today, for a significant number of people?.

I guess this will happen to (it's happening already) to, say, most of the hits of the 1950s and 1960s as we move forward.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Chronochromie said:


> Siouxsie and the Banshees


You're the person I need! Give me some recommendations on how to start with Siouxsie, please. I have a great deal of affection towards industrial, post-punk and gothic rock genres of the 80's and Siouxsie has been on my radar for at least a decade but I never managed to explore their music.

On the actual topic - you are the sum of events in your life, broadly speaking. What you listened to as a teenager, young adult, or later on is a part of you. Tastes may change or develop over time, but the music of your past will still be there with you, even if only for the reasons of nostalgia.

Some of the earliest memories of musical appreaciation I have are of me listening to a Finnish symphonic power metal group called 'Nightwish' when I was in the secondary school. Not only do I like the music, but I also associate many good memories with it. One remarkable fact is that at that time, after a few failed attempts at reading literature in English, I started translating the lyrics of Nightwish songs as a sort of warm-up. It wasn't much, but it kept me going while I was still too illiterate in the language to read at a satisfactory level.

Another example is one of my favourite acts outside of classical music, a rock/post-punk group called Joy Division. Musically and vocally they were nothing special in absolute terms (one could argue they are still great when the average is taken into account), but there indeed is something so very special about their music, their history and the tragic death of Ian Curtis that makes it so undeniably powerful.

Lady Gaga is a more recent example of an ultimate pop act that I have no trouble listening to. Her music, althought memorable, is nothing extraordinary. The text of her songs is the epitome of modern popular culture - romance, desires, anger, sex - so one could also say it's nothing noteworthy. Yet, the whole thing makes an impression of being made by an artist who 'gets it'. It's made primarily for entertainment, but there is a lot more below the surface of her image and the act. Ultimately, it all makes sense to me and I *love* it.

I think I see the music I listen to as an extension of different parts of my personality, a fragment of myself that fits my life simply because it has been and as such remains a part of me. That's why I enjoy a wide variety of music and go on 'genre binges' as time goes by. And it never gets boring.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Why are you listening to it then?


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Leman said:


> You're the person I need! Give me some recommendations on how to start with Siouxsie, please. I have a great deal of affection towards industrial, post-punk and gothic rock genres of the 80's and Siouxsie has been on my radar for at least a decade but I never managed to explore their music.


I would start with _Juju_, it's no doubt one of their strongest, most consistent, most popular albums, and my favorite with the weirder _A Kiss in the Dreamhouse_, which is intoxicating psych punk. Follow that up with _Kaleidoscope_. If you prefer _Juju_ listen to _Tinderbox_ and _The Scream_, if you liked _Kaleidoscope_ more go for _A Kiss in the Dreamhouse_ and _Hyaena_. After that you can go anywhere. Don't forget their live album _Nocturne_.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

PresenTense said:


> Lately, I've been getting a little bit bored and tired of popular music. It feels like my ears need something more than just a repetitive melody and a voice singing in the background. I don't know why I get frustrated for this situation. I've been listening to a lot Messiaen, Ravel (my favorite composer) and Stockhausen. I love Radiohead but I'm getting tired of it. I'm getting tired of the 3-chord/4-chord melody and even if it's more complex, it tends to be repetitive. Has it ever happened to you?


Then listen to some rock music with substance, not radiohead. Try Jethro Tull, Frank Zappa, etc. Obviously you are not a connoisseur, and the net effect of your OP is a disdain of popular music. There are many reasons, and many examples, of why it is a very good thing to have around.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

PresenTense said:


> This is personal but ****** it, I'll share it with you. I play electric guitar since I was 14 years old. At that time, I used to like rock n roll, thrash metal, blues and stuff like that. I took lessons with a great teacher who taught me lots of great things about music and those genres. Suddenly, when I was 17 years old, I was listening to a lot of Radiohead and thanks to that band, I started exploring jazz, IDM and classical/contemporary stuff (Radiohead's Jonny Greenwood is a composer of orchestral works) I felt so weird at that time because rock n roll and stuff like lost its meaning to me. I couldn't listen to it anymore and I didn't know why at that time. I picked my guitar to play and I hated it. Do you know what's the saddest part of this story? Well, I'm 23 and I still feel that way about my guitar. I pick my guitar to play something and I can't relate to it. I hate playing guitar and I'm a decent/good guitarist. I can't feel the instrument anymore. I want to give piano a try but It's been said that in order to be a pianist, it is better to start as a child. I am more interested in electronics like drum machines, drumpads, synths and stuff like that but unfortunately, I am poor and I can't afford those things right now. It sucks! I don't want to be a concert pianist, I want to be a composer. But when I pick my guitar, I kind of hate it. It sucks! It makes me feel depressed.


Maybe you could try learning more fingerstyle/acoustic/folk stuff? maybe even classical pieces?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It sounds like an adolescent dilemma. The guitar can be jazz, rock, folk, classical, or anything. Don't blame the guitar, blame your inability to go into it in depth.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> It must be me. I must be some kind of freak of nature, mutant, sport, in that I cannot fathom this business of musical nostalgia, reliving one's lost youth, revisiting the enthusiasms of long ago, when it comes to popular music (which I define here in the broadest possible terms).


I am the same way.

I have little or no nostalgia connected to music, at all.

Music to me, either stands or falls on its own merit. There are many bands that I was a fan of, during some great times of my youth, that I can not listen to anymore. I am able to completely separate what I was going through during my life, with the music I was listening to at the time.

My girlfriend is completely baffled.



> Almost without exception, if I liked it then, I like it now.


This is where we differ.

There are plenty of bands that I liked in my youth, that I no longer like. Without the filter of nostalgia, I can view many of these bands as just not having any merit (according to my criteria).


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Mahlerite555 said:


> Why are you listening to it then?


Best reply yet.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

In the end I don't care for anything other than the music and whether it has (positive) effects on me. Today's pop music mostly has a rage inducing effect on me so I prefer not to listen to it. I can enjoy a good pop tune, but these days everything sounds like utter ***** to me. The way it's produced and the way it's sung, it's like it's made to be as annoying and superficial as possible. I'm talking about the hyper commercial stuff that's in the hit charts.


----------



## Bartfromthenetherlands (Sep 29, 2016)

I've been in several bands and released several rock and metal albums here in the Netherlands. I find this thread to be completely close minded, for Christ's sake!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bartfromthenetherlands said:


> I've been in several bands and released several rock and metal albums here in the Netherlands. I find this thread to be completely close minded, for Christ's sake!


There are lots of comments from people about how they like pop music, & lots of interesting points about why or why not. 
Now, why not tell us about the bands and albums that you've produced, and your Netherlands fans?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Bartfromthenetherlands said:


> I've been in several bands and released several rock and metal albums here in the Netherlands. I find this thread to be completely close minded, for Christ's sake!


I wish you would elaborate on your remark. Some people in this thread don't like pop. Some people do. What's the "close-minded" part? I must have missed it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Bartfromthenetherlands said:


> I've been in several bands and released several rock and metal albums here in the Netherlands. I find this thread to be completely close minded, for Christ's sake!


I'm not quite sure how people posting their thoughts on their personal opinion of a certain type of music can be close minded.

I have certain criteria (including: complexity, emotion, high level of musicianship, imagination, long form composition) for the music I like. It is not my fault, nor does it make me close minded, that music that falls outside those criteria does not appeal to me.

Pop music, by definition, fails to meet my criteria. If it met my criteria, it would not be pop music. I also consider country, rap, mainstream rock as pop, since it is created for the masses.

Lucky for me, there are plenty of other musical genres (jazz, fusion, prog, some world music, technical metal), besides classical, that meet my criteria.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

'Pop' is far too broad a term. If it includes, as other people have mentioned, the likes of Pink Floyd, Yes, Zappa, Radiohead then how can it also include, The Beatles, Lady Gaga and...I dunno.. Adele or Simon and Garfunkel? What about Al Green, Aretha Franklin, Stevie Wonder? Gershwin, Cole Porter or Richard Rogers?

There is much to admire and enjoy in all kinds of music. There's no point in looking for Beethoven in Britney Spears or vice versa. 

From a harmonic/melodic perspective, what I would call pure 'pop' these days (what you'd expect to find in the top 40 singles chart) is indeed fairly samey and revolves around a very limited number of harmonic formulae but at the same time there are very interesting things going on with sound manipulation and sound design, rhythm and timbre. 

I've loved pop, jazz, rock and classical all my life. And like others, I go through periods when I listen much more to one genre than others but I'm always pleased when I discover some music that I didn't know, in whatever genre, and get that WOW feeling!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Bartfromthenetherlands said:


> I've been in several bands and released several rock and metal albums here in the Netherlands. I find this thread to be completely close minded, for Christ's sake!


Hallo Bart,do they not listen to you! I have sometimes the same problem . You are so new here,give it more time .I red that you like baroque music,no you love all music.Tell us more about what you like .Maybe you are right that there are only closed minds here but how do you know that after 11 posts?Ease up a little and look around,this is a good place to be.:tiphat:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Petwhac said:


> 'Pop' is far too broad a term. If it includes, as other people have mentioned, the likes of Pink Floyd, Yes, Zappa, Radiohead then how can it also include, The Beatles, Lady Gaga and...I dunno.. Adele or Simon and Garfunkel? What about Al Green, Aretha Franklin, Stevie Wonder? Gershwin, Cole Porter or Richard Rogers?


I would say, that pop is anything that fits the following, or close to it:

4/4 or sometimes 3/4 time.
3 to 4 minutes long.
Verse-Chorus-Verse-Chorus-Bridge-Chorus.
3 chords.

YES and Zappa would sometimes fall within the above description, and when they do, those are my least favorite songs by them. The majority of their output, happily for me, does not fall within pop.

When they are at their best , according to my criteria, they are not pop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> I would say, that pop is anything that fits the following, or close to it:
> 
> 4/4 or sometimes 3/4 time.
> 3 to 4 minutes long.
> ...


dengedeng dengedeng dengedendengdeng


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> I would say, that pop is anything that fits the following, or close to it:
> 
> 4/4 or sometimes 3/4 time.
> 3 to 4 minutes long.
> ...


I read this one while singing: Hey there, people, I'm Bobby Brown. They say I'm the cutest boy in town :lol: ♪♪

Radiohead's Kid A and Amnesiac go out of those things too. I find Radiohead to be an interesting band. I was listening to Frank Zappa's Jazz From Hell in the morning by the way.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am definitely tired of pop at this time in my life. I rarely listen to it and when I do it will be one or two albums and I am back to classical.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bartfromthenetherlands said:


> I've been in several bands and released several rock and metal albums here in the Netherlands. I find this thread to be completely close minded, for Christ's sake!


Did you mention this in your introduction post, I did have the feeling you we in to Classical ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

There's always been plenty to like about 'popular' music, from the most irritatingly catchy chart hits to the more 'highbrow' prog rock. It's just that not everyone likes it. So what?

There's always been close-minded people for whom it's not sufficient to enjoy their own genre but they feel compelled to publicly despise other types as well. Worse, they like to cast aspersions on the listeners.

As for 'nostalgia', I've managed to get past my fear of listening to The Beatles whose rise and fall somehow matched the rise and fall of my parents' marriage, and enjoy listening to their music in the present. The same goes for all the bands I enjoyed in my formative years - eg Genesis, 10cc, Brand X, Joy Division, Magazine - and I still keep buying what takes my fancy now.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Petwhac said:


> There's no point in looking for Beethoven in Britney Spears or vice versa.


Hit me Ludwig one more time.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

amfortas said:


> Hit me Ludwig one more time.


HAHAHAHA Damn, that made my day.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Simon Moon said:


> I would say, that pop is anything that fits the following, or close to it:
> 
> 4/4 or sometimes 3/4 time.
> 3 to 4 minutes long.
> ...


You mean if a song is in 7/4, 10 minutes long, has an unorthodox structure, and lots of chords, that means it's better than "Louie, Louie"?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Who the hell is Loui ?


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Traverso said:


> Who the hell is Loui ?


"Louie Louie" is a 1960's pop vocal by a group called The Kingsmen. The song lasts 2'48 secs.

The vocals are:

_Louie Louie, oh no
Me gotta go
Aye-yi-yi-yi, I said
Louie Louie, oh baby
Me gotta go
Fine little girl waits for me
Catch a ship across the sea
Sail that ship about, all alone
Never know if I make it home
Louie Louie, oh oh no
Me gotta go, oh no
Louie Louie, oh baby
I said we gotta go
Three nights and days I sail the sea
Think of girl, constantly
On that ship, I dream she's there
I smell the rose in her hair.
Louie Louie, oh no
Me gotta go
Aye-yi-yi-yi, I said
Louie Louie, oh baby
Me gotta go
Okay, let's give it to 'em, right now!
See Jamaica,_

As you can, it's quite sophisticated in its lyrics. Actually, I've always liked this song.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

It is not my cop of thea.:tiphat:


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I thought the lyrics to Louie Louie were found to be "unintelligible at any speed" by the CIA. 
Don't tell me Frank Zappa *lied*?


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Traverso said:


> It is not my cop of thea.:tiphat:


Don't be too hasty. Give it a few days to let it sink in. It's really groovy, man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Genoveva said:


> Don't be too hasty. Give it a few days to let it sink in. It's really groovy, man.


Oh...its a spiritual excercise


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Traverso said:


> Oh...its a spiritual excercise


No, it's a joke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Genoveva said:


> No, it's a joke.


I was joking too.:lol:


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Traverso said:


> I was joking too.:lol:


I wish I hadn't played it now. I can't stop. It really has grabbed my attention. Slap over wrist, stop-it. Phew, that was close. I'm OK now. Back to Chopin.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^^^^ I was there in the sixties, but I don't remember it (thank goodness) - 





Oh my sainted aunt!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Quick quick an antidote


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i also liked the pop music when in high school and my collage years. but after the mid 70's i thought the pop music was "blah" i did not like disco-prince etc. i guess if one wants to listen to the the older music of the 20's and up, buy the "cirius"(sp) radio programs with no commercials. rented a car and had this type of radio and it was great! too bad i can't afford i right now.
one thing i will say on popular music on the radio now is all the music on classic rock is "sing along" stuff. most music is on a loop and the same every day.
side note: a radio personality in pittsburgh who was a huge doo *** and music historian once stated that most radio station will not play a female vocalist twice in a row on commercial radio. any one ever hear of this?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never grown tired of 3 or 4 chord songs. I still like all the songs and bands I've liked for the last 30 years. I have a staggering number of albums from Blues, Country, Jazz, Rock, Heavy Metal, Folk, etc. (pretty much everything but Rap or Hip Hop) and I've never grown tired of them being 3 or 4 chord songs.

The main difference for me is that the pop songs don't change. If I pick a song at random, lets say "Help" from The Beatles it's the same version every time. I've heard it 1,000 times and it's always the same version, which is fine, but with classical music I can hear Beethoven's 5th Symphony 1,000 times but I can hear it from a plethora of different conductors and orchestras each with a different view point and timbre. That's a lot of the enjoyment factor for me.

Another factor is that a favorite band of mine might only have 1 album with 10 songs so there's not much to explore but with Mozart or Bach I have hundreds of works to explore.

I don't care how complex a song is. I enjoy Miles Davis or John Coltrane as much as I enjoy Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin which is the same enjoyment I have from listening to Gustav Mahler or J.S. Bach or AC/DC or Black Sabbath or B.B King or Waylon Jennings. I still enjoy all music that I find pleasing to my ear no matter how simple or complex it is. I've heard plenty of 1 chord songs that I've enjoyed, but I've heard many of the same "pop" songs countless times where I can explore other recordings and countless works from composers I enjoy in the classical realm.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Traverso said:


> Quick quick an antidote


Anti-Antidote..................


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anti-Antidote..................


I really miss Frank. 

And the Swingle Singers were fun and pretty clever too.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^^^ I was there in the sixties, but I don't remember it (thank goodness) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember it only too well.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I got bored listening to Louie Louie though


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I have gotten tired of much pop music because I see the more hedonistic kinds has caused a lot of people to have no real source of wisdom. They set up these 20 year olds as their all-in-all, and it just leads to immaturity. For those who are proned to addiction, it often leads to early death, or brain damage, and so on. I think a youth movement should be started based on being cool young classical composers.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> I have gotten tired of much pop music because I see the more hedonistic kinds has caused a lot of people to have no real source of wisdom. They set up these 20 year olds as their all-in-all, and it just leads to immaturity. For those who are proned to addiction, it often leads to early death, or brain damage, and so on. I think a youth movement should be started based on being cool young classical composers.


Really? Youngsters are youngsters in every generation and if they are not doing something to annoy their elders then they are not living right. I'm pretty sure my parents despaired of my antics when I was in my teens and early twenties but I'm here to tell the tale. If they were still alive they would probably still be despairing!!

You can grow old but there's no need to grow up.

Anyway is "cool young classical composers" not an oxymoron?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> Really? Youngsters are youngsters in every generation and if they are not doing something to annoy their elders then they are not living right. I'm pretty sure my parents despaired of my antics when I was in my teens and early twenties but I'm here to tell the tale. If they were still alive they would probably still be despairing!!


My wife and I home schooled our kids. Never had such problems as you mention. Homeschooling is a good way to avoid the artificially imposed "generation gap" that is cause by peer orientation in age-graded assembly line type schools, which also breeds immaturity.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Florestan said:


> My wife and I home schooled our kids. Never had such problems as you mention. Homeschooling is a good way to avoid the artificially imposed "generation gap" that is cause by peer orientation in age-graded assembly line type schools, which also breeds immaturity.


Ah well, each to his own. I don't feel that my upbringing left me or the majority of my peers immature although sometimes my wife might disagree with me!

Referring back to the OP, I don't think the worlds ills can be laid at the door of pop music and being disenchanted with it is just something that happens I suppose. So far it hasn't happened to me. I get more disenchanted with people than I do music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will NEVER get tired of pop music. Whenever I hear certain tunes from my young past, it puts me right back in certain places with certain people. Priceless memories.

For example, I remember waiting to get on a public city bus to go to high school as a 14 year old freshman and one of the windows was open and someone had "Tears on my Pillow" on his/her portable radio. Every time I hear that song now, I'm back there in time.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I will NEVER get tired of pop music. Whenever I hear certain tunes from my young past, it puts me right back in certain places with certain people. Priceless memories.
> 
> For example, I remember waiting to get on a public city bus to go to high school as a 14 year old freshman and one of the windows was open and someone had "Tears on my Pillow" on his/her portable radio. Every time I hear that song now, I'm back there in time.


I agree. I like the pop music from my past, and don't deny there is still good pop music being written and performed by some.
I'm always fine with letting people do what they want, as long as they are not hurting themselves or others. My post wasn't about people disturbing their parents, it was about people devastating their parents because they're now dead with an OD.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Can anybody recommend good non-4 chord popular songs? Please.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

PresenTense said:


> Can anybody recommend good non-4 chord popular songs? Please.


Like more than 4 Chords? Depends on how complex you want to go.

Gary Moore's "Still Got The Blues" always comes to mind for me. Seems like that one has 12 chords in total but sounds very simple (as it just follows the Circle of 4ths if you relate it to music theory). But beautiful chords choices that add tons of character and color.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

PresenTense said:


> Can anybody recommend good non-4 chord popular songs? Please.


Try some Zappa that should quell your thirst for chords and notes.........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

On the other hand here is a couple of old favourites, not as you might recognise them........... no chords and not sure if you could call this singing? or notes................ and the guitar mmmmm sure he had just picked it up............. at least I hope he had not practiced much............


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

PresenTense said:


> Can anybody recommend good non-4 chord popular songs? Please.


There are hundreds. Here's a couple of golden oldies!

If you'd like some more modern ones too, I'll be happy to supply.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

PresenTense said:


> Can anybody recommend good non-4 chord popular songs? Please.


Here's a good 6 chord song. 




Here's a good 2 chord song.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here something that will makes you appreciate commercial popular music.............


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Personally I find this makes me appreciate commercial popular music:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Personally I find this makes me appreciate commercial popular music:


Nasty Nasty Nasty, too old skool for you hey!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Personally I find this makes me appreciate commercial popular music:


It makes me appreciate Elliot Carter.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> The main difference for me is that the pop songs don't change. If I pick a song at random, lets say "Help" from The Beatles it's the same version every time. I've heard it 1,000 times and it's always the same version, which is fine, but with classical music I can hear Beethoven's 5th Symphony 1,000 times but I can hear it from a plethora of different conductors and orchestras each with a different view point and timbre. That's a lot of the enjoyment factor for me.


That is true to a point. But there are some really good covers of songs where both songs (or more) are really good. Some that come to mind are All Along the Watchtower (Dylan and Hendrix), several Dylan tunes and the Byrds (the Byrds are very much under-rated), Waiting in Vain - two terrific versions, Marley, and it's very difficult to attempt to top Marley, but Annie Lennox does a fantastic job on her Medusa CD with some great guitar accompanying her. I really like that version. There are many others, as you know. These are some that came to mind immediately. But your point is well taken.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Rach Man said:


> That is true to a point. But there are some really good covers of songs where both songs (or more) are really good. Some that come to mind are All Along the Watchtower (Dylan and Hendrix), several Dylan tunes and the Byrds (the Byrds are very much under-rated), Waiting in Vain - two terrific versions, Marley, and it's very difficult to attempt to top Marley, but Annie Lennox does a fantastic job on her Medusa CD with some great guitar accompanying her. I really like that version. There are many others, as you know. These are some that came to mind immediately. But your point is well taken.


Amen to this! For All Along the Watchtower, add Neil Young, Dave Mason, and the Indigo Girls. Chrissie Hynde has done wonderful covers of Hendrix and Dylan. Covers indeed can often better the original versions, and it's fun to compare and contrast multiple covers.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> Amen to this! For All Along the Watchtower, add Neil Young, Dave Mason, and the Indigo Girls. Chrissie Hynde has done wonderful covers of Hendrix and Dylan. Covers indeed can often better the original versions, and it's fun to compare and contrast multiple covers.


Joe Cocker's cover of 'With A Little Help From My Friends' is a case in point. And although I personally wouldn't call it better than the original, it brings a whole new blues/gospel approach to it.

It is important to remember that the compositional element in a pop/rock recording is only one part of the jigsaw. What makes an enduring 'work' is as much the particular performance, arrangement and production. Like a great movie is more than just a great script. You go back to see the original version of 'Casablanca' or 'Withnail And I' over again because of the acting, direction, lighting, editing etc., as well as the script. Movie remakes, like pop covers have to be amazing to compete with the originals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

Petwhac said:


> It is important to remember that the compositional element in a pop/rock recording is only one part of the jigsaw. What makes an enduring 'work' is as much the particular performance, arrangement and production. Like a great movie is more than just a great script. You go back to see the original version of 'Casablanca' or 'Withnail And I' over again because of the acting, direction, lighting, editing etc., as well as the script. Movie remakes, like pop covers have to be amazing to compete with the originals.


Exactly. And for some of us, it's actually the precisely-the-same performance that we want to hear.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Why not try some world music or pop music from other parts of the world. They often sing in a language you don't understand, which I think is a good thing. F.ex Bareto from Peru & Carlou D from Senegal.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's an very well done cover of a popular Stones tune:


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Here's a good 6 chord song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flying Lotus is amazing!!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why not try some world music or pop music from other parts of the world. They often sing in a language you don't understand, which I think is a good thing. F.ex Bareto from Peru & Carlou D from Senegal.


Not being able to understand the lyrics of pop songs really does help me enjoy them, to be honest. :lol:


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

violadude said:


> Not being able to understand the lyrics of pop songs really does help me enjoy them, to be honest. :lol:


I thought the same hahaha


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You should be able to work this one out??


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

What IS "_POP_ music? I'm being completely serious, the term means nothing. The term is too un-specified.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What IS "_POP_ music? I'm being completely serious, the term means nothing. The term is too un-specified.


Doesn't "POP" stand for "popular." Therefore, pop is not synonymous with non-classical because my favorite guitarist (Johnny Winter) is not only not popular, but quite unknown, outside his small and devoted core group of fans (fanatics).


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> It happened to me in the mid 80s, went to 100% classical for a decade, but then opted for a roughly 50/50 mix in the past 20 years.


Completely understandable. '80s pop music was particularly dire.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

LesCyclopes said:


> Completely understandable. '80s pop music was particularly dire.


And didn't improve much from there.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

LesCyclopes said:


> Completely understandable. '80s pop music was particularly dire.


As someone with coarse, proletarian, common tastes, I found 1980s pop particularly rewarding: Journey, REO Speedwagon, Styx, the then version of Jefferson Starship, other names available on request. Don't Stop Believing.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> As someone with coarse, proletarian, common tastes, I found 1980s pop particularly rewarding: Journey, REO Speedwagon, Styx, the then version of Jefferson Starship, other names available on request. Don't Stop Believing.....


ewwwe, I'm pretty sure your jesting, at least I hope so- what a list of shame from the 80's


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ewwwe, I'm pretty sure your jesting, at least I hope so- what a list of shame from the 80's


Why do you hope I'm jesting? I roll my eyes at the anhedonia of so many posters here on TC. The inability to enjoy simple pleasures can be a crippling disability.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> Why do you hope I'm jesting? I roll my eyes at the anhedonia of so many posters here on TC. The inability to enjoy simple pleasures can be a crippling disability.


Luckily _Journey, REO Speedwagon, Styx, etc where pretty much ignored by Oz Radio in the 80's, as being too bad to inflict on listeners. Also this period of shame in US Rock allowed Oz acts to gain ground, such as Men at Work, Little River Band, AC/DC, INXS, Midnight Oil, Crowded House but then I'm let down by Air Supply (but they were never very big is Oz only US)........................ _


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Went to see the musical Sunny Afternoon yesterday. A wonderful nostalgic walk down memory lane for us old geezers. The Kinks really played some great "pop" music and Ray Davies wrote some fine songs that still sound good fifty years on.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Luckily _Journey, REO Speedwagon, Styx, etc where pretty much ignored by Oz Radio in the 80's, as being too bad to inflict on listeners. Also this period of shame in US Rock allowed Oz acts to gain ground, such as Men at Work, Little River Band, AC/DC, INXS, Midnight Oil, Crowded House but then I'm let down by Air Supply (but they were never very big is Oz only US)........................ _


It would helpful if you would state clearly whether you liked Men at Work, Little River Band, the other bands you name. But be careful--someone might say ewwwwe, you actually like that stuff?! And we wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

If you're getting tired, why don't you have a sleep then? That always fixes things up


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> It would helpful if you would state clearly whether you liked Men at Work, Little River Band, the other bands you name. But be careful--someone might say ewwwwe, you actually like that stuff?! And we wouldn't want that to happen.


Well the American public certainly did (and so did I except for LRB ewwwwe & Air Supply!) and were much helped in that task by the dribble emanating from the US....

And would you clearly state if you liked the dribble of J_ourney, REO Speedwagon, Styx, etc_..................


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Absolutely! If you haven't figured that out by now, I must be doing a bad job.:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Someone has got to I guess but you can count me out.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I listen to all kinds of music. Sometimes, I get temporarily tired of one style or another, but it never seems to last. It seems like the music I liked when I was a teenager has stuck with me more than anything. This consists of an odd combination of early rock (1950s/1960s) and classical music. The popular music component of this is particularly odd considering that I was a teenager in the 1980s and I was listening to the popular music of my parents' generation. As I write this post, I am listening to a Rolling Stones album from the 1960s, and it is just right for my mood at the moment.

Popular music is typically rather simple, but it is quite varied, particularly if one is willing to listen to music of many time periods and countries. When I started to get sick of hearing the same 1950s/1960s songs all the time, I moved on to other time periods, and I found that I liked the music of the 1920s, 1930s, and 1940s. Additionally, I moved on to other countries, and I came to enjoy the popular music of such places as India, Lebanon, Brazil, Thailand, western Africa, and many other countries and regions. If I get tired of one thing, there is always something else to rekindle my interest.

I'm not always in the mood to listen to classical music (or other complex forms, such as modern jazz or Indian classical music). Simple music with a straightforward emotional appeal certainly has its place.


----------

